# Cart for sheet goods/plywood



## philb (Feb 6, 2008)

I am looking for a good design or 3rd party cart to store and move plywood sheets. I have full sheets, a number of thicknesses and species, as well as partial sheets. It would be on casters but wouldn't need to leave the garage.

An ideal design would incorporate some mechanism so I could lean outer sheets agsainst a stop to get to an inner sheet.

Anyone seen any good plans or products?


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a book at home with a design for an all in one sheet goods and scraps cart. Not sure if it is what you are looking for, but I could look up the book tonight and pm you.

~DB


----------



## philb (Feb 6, 2008)

That would be great. I googled a few online, have some ideas, but it is one of those "construction grade" projects I'd like to not spend a ton of time on…


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Danny, please don't PM. I would be interested in seeing it too.


----------



## philb (Feb 6, 2008)

There are a few on the 'net, each having some features I like and each missing some…

Woodmagazine has one here... but it's size to number of sheets held seems inefficient, and it doesn't have a simple mechanism to hold sheets against an arm as I pick through a stack

This like it is easier to search sheet goods, but doesn't look stable to me…

The ideal one might have holes so I can insert some pipes or something to lean sheets against?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe you can store the sheet goods against a wall instead of on a cart. That would take up a bit less space. Then, make a cart just to haul the sheets around when needed. Just a thought.


----------



## philb (Feb 6, 2008)

I've kind of been doing the wall thing now, but have outgrown in.

I use my garage for the shop. On one wall, I built a lumber rack with wood arms. The first arm and second are separated by ~50" so I could put plywood in there. But…my lumber collection has grown and my plywood has too (I always seem to buy "extra"). During the last project, as I leafed through the sheets to get the one I wanted, I had the stack fall over and almost break my arm…so I decided to invest in a real solution.

I have seen others that are close to what i want:
for example, here...

Or the a-frame carts here...


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Here ya go….... a picture will tell the tail…Now build it… LOL


----------



## philb (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd buy it if the price is reasonable…

Otherwise, what do you think:
-overall length. Probably a little less than 8'?
-height of the support members (probably 4')?
-length for the feet that hold the sheets (enough for 20 sheets of 3/4" per side?)
-angle of the uprights

I would also think to add someother things like:
-does it need a handle to push it around?
-I think I would like some "sockets" to stick black pipe or 2×4's in the adge, perhaps at a slight angle, so I could angle outersheets away to get to inner ones.
-perhaps I want a way to simply eliminate the angle when thumbing through sheets?
maybe I would like a "locking mechanism" to hold sheets in place when wheeling, even if as simple as bungie or chain…

Phil


----------

